# TIME magazine has an interesting article.



## bwsmith (Mar 21, 2007)

Please see the link – http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,1590444,00.html

I wrestle with speaking the truth in love when asked why I choose life – and I would be interested in hearing if and how you discuss this topic. 


Here’s a beginning for me: 

“Outlawing abortion” is an overly simplistic description of what many pro-life advocates who love life want. Some want Roe overturned to return power to the states. A minuscule number may well want to return to the back alleys – but I haven’t seen convincing arguments here. Many want abortion legal – and regulated by stringent guidelines, we recognize there are rare instances when the mother’s life is threatened by the child she conceived.

What Christians need to think about is, the word abortion is not in Scripture – but His principles are:
When does God say life begins?
What are HIS standards in the debate?
Too many churches do not teach what God says, and do not help the flock understand what He means, and will not help them apply His word to their choices.

So here some starting points:
Ps 139:13 -- Oh yes, you shaped me first inside, then out; you formed me in my mother's womb. (from THE MESSAGE)

Job 31:15
Ps 22:9-10
Ps 71:6
Isa 44:2
Isa 46:3
Jer 1:5

Deut 30:19-20 I call heaven and earth to witness against you today, that I have set before you life and death, the blessing and the curse. So choose life in order that you may live, you and your descendants, by loving the LORD your God, by obeying His voice, and by holding fast to Him; for this is your life and the length of your days, that you may live in the land which the LORD swore to your fathers, to Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob, to give them.
NASB

Josh 24:15-22
Ps 119:30
Ps 119:111
Ps 119:173
Prov 1:29
Prov 8:36
Isa 56:4
Luke 10:42
________________


----------



## Magma2 (Mar 21, 2007)

bwsmith said:


> Please see the link – http://www.time.com/time/printout/0,8816,1590444,00.html
> 
> I wrestle with speaking the truth in love when asked why I choose life – and I would be interested in hearing if and how you discuss this topic.
> 
> ...




Really interesting article. Thanks for posting. I really appreciated the pastor's point: 



> "This whole process has reminded me that Jesus is not a Machiavellian," he says. "It really helps me trust the sovereignty of God. He's in control of who lives and dies. My effort is to serve folks, and the means I use matter. I have to glorify Jesus. The results are in God's hands."



I also found the conclusion to the piece interesting:



> {The above mentioned pastor again} "I still keep the 'choice' of abortion off the menu. But I hadn't thought through how difficult a choice it is. I'd been pretty simplistic. I just think a lot more about the pregnant woman herself now than I had before." On issues of such weight, making the questions harder for people is the first step toward finding some answers.



Of course, I would think the only answer is that the choice to kill a child in the womb or anywhere else is too great a burden to place on anyone. In the rare case where having a baby might result in the death of the mother, at least the doctor was interested in trying to save both lives. Intent matters. While I very much appreciate the work of CPC's, the solution to the problem of abortion still requires a political solution.


----------

